# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Recherches de familles d'accueil >  Proposition Fa chien (pas dominant(e) )  ou chiot ok enfant ok mâle et femelle

## johanna15

Bonjour je me propose pour FA pour chien ou chiot qui est ok chiens (mâle et femelle ) et jeune enfant en bas âge . Je suis dans les département du GARD accepte tout chien urgence de préférence pour lui trouver un foyer n'importe quel région ou pays . Merci  :Smile:  j'attends des retour ! à bientôt johanna .

----------


## Monkey

Vous avez ce loulou qui cherche une FA
Euthanasie prévue pour ce gentil chien!!!! sos sos sos

----------


## beapat

faudrait peut-être le déplacer, ça n'a rien a faire dans cette rubrique.  ::

----------


## Kyt's

*N° Teléphone : 0652391531
E-mail : johannad1502@outlook.fr*

----------


## PARVATI MARSEILLE

Bonjour, SOS URGENT concernant Lilou chienne de  6 ans royal bourbon, qui va être abandonnée à la spa de Marseille.
Sa famille ne peut plus s'en occuper. Elle reste jours et nuits sur une terrasse sans vue.
Recherche donc d'une famille d'adoption ou d'accueil.
Elle est stérilisée, vaccinée ok autres chiens et ok chats.
Nouvelle sur ce site, je ne sais pas trop comment il fonctionne...
Merci cordialement

----------


## ida

Ici nous cherchons une famille pour notre chien compatible avec tout un amour de chien de compagnie nous voulons lui éviter le refuge..si vous avez une place pour lui..nous sommes de la Marne.

----------


## Vegane7

> Ici nous cherchons une famille pour notre chien compatible avec tout un amour de chien de compagnie nous voulons lui éviter le refuge..si vous avez une place pour lui..


Surtout ne le donnez pas sur des sites comme Le Bon Coin ou Paru Vendu qui fourmillent d'inconscients, de maltraitants voire de sadiques.
Contactez une association de votre région qui se chargera de vous trouver une famille sérieuse.

----------

